

Syria blocks text messages  - dkersten
http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-15/syria-blocks-texts-with-dublin-made-gear.html

======
dkersten
I was one of the engineers who worked on SMS Defence between 2008 and early
2010. I wrote a lot of the filtering, monitoring and throttling code. We
deployed it in Syria because a large percentage of their sms traffic was
caused by a virus and they wanted a way to reduce this traffic (as well as
other spam and preventing the spread of viruses).

Feel free to get in touch if anyone has any questions.

